# Abu Revo STX ?



## xmytruck

Hello
I got a question for any abu revo owners I bought an stx and used it for the first time yesterday great reel so far and it cast like a dream with no effort. But I had a hard time with the mechanical brake, most baitcasting reels you need adjust the brake by releasing the line with the lure attach and it suppose to drop slowly in the water. With the Revo I had the mechanical almost maxed out to achieve this, is the normal? The bait was a DT-6 which weights 3/8oz not a heavy lure by any means.

Thank you,
X


----------



## Jim

X,
I will spoon mine up tonight and try it and see what happens. D.R. has 9 of them, he will know for sure, hopefullly he chimes in soon.


Jim


----------



## dampeoples

I don't think mine took that much pressure to work, I'll go check mine out soon too, and get back to you


----------



## Jim

I tied on some 12 pound super memory filled 12 pound Yozuri Hybrid #-o. I then proceeded to tie on a Rapala DT-6. Of course the ring was rusted :shock: so I changed it out with one of those BPS elliptical Rick Clunn ones. Anyway......I noticed that I had to crank it up to about 4-5 from the tightest position to make the spool stop when it hit the floor. So IF you tighten it up all the way, back off 4-5 clicks, thats where I am with my STX. I did notice that in between clicks, you can do an even finer adjustement also. YOu guys with STX's notice that too?


----------



## Jim

Oh so I after I spooled it up and adjusted it, I decided to take a few practice casts in my front yard. With no effort, I launched the DT-6 into the street and scratched it all up. Thanks X you owe me :wink: .


DamPeoples I need a custom paint job on a scratched and scuffed DT-6. How Much?


----------



## dampeoples

Oh boy, road rash is gonna be _expensive_!

Glad you checked it out, I forgot to check last night, got busy!


----------



## xmytruck

Hey
Jimbo same with me 4-5 clicks backed off from fully tighten, I took the tension knob off to check if all the part were account for and they are, but I did not it had tons for lube in the knob.
Thanks
X


----------



## Jim

xmytruck said:


> Hey
> Jimbo same with me 4-5 clicks backed off from fully tighten, I took the tension knob off to check if all the part were account for and they are, but I did not it had tons for lube in the knob.
> Thanks
> X



Ok cool! Nothing worse than getting a brand new reel and it have issues out the box :x 

Did you happen to notice the fine adjustment in between clicks though?


----------



## Anonymous

Jim,

How do you like the STX? I like all 7 of mine. :lol:

D.R.


----------



## Jim

D.R. said:


> Jim,
> 
> How do you like the STX? I like all 7 of mine. :lol:
> 
> D.R.



I was practice casting in my yard for about an hour last night and I must say from my initial experience this is a great reel. Im a conservative type, I don't like change LOL! So for me to even try something other than a Shimano or Daiwa was a big change! Im glad I did it! Let see how long it lasts. Im sure it will be in my arsenal for a long time!

You used to have 9 STX's....Now what are you buying?


----------



## xmytruck

hey Jim
I notice the fine adjustments too, the disk that it uses it not the fine.. if U know what I mean..


----------



## micropterus

I have several SX-HSs. I love them. I actually got rid of a Shimano Curado and bought my 1st SX-HS, then bought another. In February, I'll get 2 STXs or Premiers.


----------



## Nickk

I have one STX and it seems like it's a bit more hot out of the box than lots of reels. I have to dial up more mag brake than I thought I would and more spool tension too, it's smooth though and feels good. I'm not sure where to use it in my lineup yet, right now it's on my jig and soft plastics rig, it might be better for cranking and spinnerbaits though with it's long casting and smooth retrieve. I find that it feels a bit heavier than my Curado-D, I may toss it on my spinnerbait rig and put my 51-mg on my jig rod since it's so light......hmmmmm :lol:


----------



## Jim

Nickk said:


> I have one STX and it seems like it's a bit more hot out of the box than lots of reels. I have to dial up more mag brake than I thought I would and more spool tension too, it's smooth though and feels good.




Could not of said it better myself! =D>


----------



## micropterus

The reel has up to 24 lbs of drag pressue. That's probably the reason it seems you have to dial up the drag more than on other reels.


----------



## pbw

Is this reel the new "must have" reel? I'm looking to purchase a new one. Mine is so old and ghetto I won't talk about it. 

:x


----------



## Jim

pbw said:


> Is this reel the new "must have" reel? I'm looking to purchase a new one. Mine is so old and ghetto I won't talk about it.
> 
> :x




Honestly In my opinion.........no!

I would pick up my zillion or shimano scorpion MG first. 24 pounds of drag is impressive, but Im fishing for Bass.


----------



## pbw

Jim said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this reel the new "must have" reel? I'm looking to purchase a new one. Mine is so old and ghetto I won't talk about it.
> 
> :x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly In my opinion.........no!
> 
> I would pick up my zillion or shimano scorpion MG first. 24 pounds of drag is impressive, but Im fishing for Bass.
Click to expand...


I need to start a new thread for thoughts then  I've been looking around but unsure what to buy.


----------



## dampeoples

Depends on what you want! The STX is a great reel, IMO, smooth, strong, easy to cast, etc. I use mine for spinnerbaits.

Not to bag on Jimmy, but the Zillion and the Scorpion are two different reels, the Zillion has troubles (proportedly, I've never used one) with lures below 3/8oz, and the Scorpion is a fine reel, but is more suited to lightweight techniques, plus it'll need a handle and drag upgrade out of the box.

Let us know what you want the reel for, or if you just want a multipurpose reel, and the price range, and you'll have plenty of responses!


----------



## Jim

dampeoples said:


> Depends on what you want! The STX is a great reel, IMO, smooth, strong, easy to cast, etc. I use mine for spinnerbaits.
> 
> Not to bag on Jimmy, but the Zillion and the Scorpion are two different reels, the Zillion has troubles (proportedly, I've never used one) with lures below 3/8oz, and the Scorpion is a fine reel, but is more suited to lightweight techniques, plus it'll need a handle and drag upgrade out of the box.
> 
> Let us know what you want the reel for, or if you just want a multipurpose reel, and the price range, and you'll have plenty of responses!



Ok, I see how it is :wink:


----------



## redbug

don't doubt dampeoples remember he is famous!!! 

Wayne


----------

